
Breaking Mimblewimble’s Privacy Model - triloger
https://medium.com/dragonfly-research/breaking-mimblewimble-privacy-model-84bcd67bfe52
======
triloger
"Mimblewimble’s privacy is fundamentally flawed. Using only $60/week of AWS
spend, I was able to uncover the exact addresses of senders and recipients for
96% Grin transactions in real time. The problem is inherent to Mimblewimble,
and I don’t believe there’s a way to fix it. This means Mimblewimble should no
longer be considered a viable alternative to Zcash or Monero when it comes to
privacy."

